# My new Glycine combat sub: first impressions.



## mwillems (Dec 31, 2017)

So my first impressions of this watch:









The first thing I noticed was the quality. On a par with Omega. I am very pleasantly surprised by how good this watch is. The dial: top quality.

The second thing I noticed is how difficult of the links are to remove. In the end I was only able to remove two links. A link from the other side resisted all efforts to remove it: the push pin just stayed stuck. I gave up and adjusted the watch at the bracelet instead which makes it just tight enough for me.

The crown is large and easy to use. One thing that puzzles me though is whether it is meant to be as hard to turn after it's starting to get screwed in. It catches the screw thread fine, but after that it is very tough to turn. I noticed that it does not disengage the winder when screwing it down (as my Rolex used to).

The SL lume is fine, and it's easy to read in the dark.

So far, accuracy is excellent, about 2 seconds a day, meaning perhaps the stories about extra regulation by Glycene are true.









This watch is very thin. The bezel is therefore also thin. So thin that it is not always easy to turn. But that's a minor quibble only.

The logo on the back shows two seals. If that is a reference to Navy SEALs, that is kind of silly. I know the advertising for this watch talks about tough conditions etc., but I see nothing factual about that. The movement is a 2824-2, much like all the others out there.

Conclusion of first impressions: I'm _delighted_ I bought this watch.

And oh, Jomashop is legit.


----------



## Tushar90 (Oct 24, 2017)

mwillems said:


> So my first impressions of this watch:
> 
> View attachment 13263225
> 
> ...


Nice watch! Wear it in good health. Glycine watches are a steal these days and are VFM.


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

Great pics, love mine too, except for that applied logo...sigh. Other than that it's a top notch watch. Love how thin and light it is for it's size. And the bezels clicks smoother than my Eterna Kontiki 1973 at a quarter of the price.


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice watch! Love the coin edge bezel and would like view one of these in person some day.


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Great watches, enjoy.


----------



## Kilograph (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice one!

My first and only Glycine is an Airman 42 Double Twelve and for the price I paid, I certainly wasn't expecting the quality that came with it.
Like yours, mine is an excellent timekeeper too, often losing less than a second or two per day.


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

mike0023 said:


> Great pics, love mine too, except for that applied logo...sigh. Other than that it's a top notch watch. Love how thin and light it is for it's size. And the bezels clicks smoother than my Eterna Kontiki 1973 at a quarter of the price.


Yeah, the applied logo is brutal. removable?


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

meiguoren said:


> Yeah, the applied logo is brutal. removable?


Hope so but I haven't looked at the backside of the dial to check. I'd paint it and put it back on, the shininess doesn't go with the watch at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

I don’t want to rain on your parade, but the build quality is considerably under Omegas. I have a few of both models to say that. Having said that though, the Sub is way above its pricepoint, looks great and is quite a “strap monster”. It is a wonderful piece and I celebrate your choosing and receiving such an excellent watch.


----------



## Timeband (Oct 25, 2016)

I recently got my first Glycine Combat Sub as well, and have many of the same first impressions as you. I'm pretty sure the twin seals on the case back have to do with the animals and are NOT any reference to the USN S.E.A.L.'s


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

I have three Combat Subs and two Airmen. They have all been solid and reliable. And they wear great on the wrist with the angled lugs. But NONE of mine are on a bracelet. What are your thoughts on the OEM bracelet?


----------



## mwillems (Dec 31, 2017)

Split-2nd said:


> I have three Combat Subs and two Airmen. They have all been solid and reliable. And they wear great on the wrist with the angled lugs. But NONE of mine are on a bracelet. What are your thoughts on the OEM bracelet?


 It's very well-made. It was very difficult to remove some of the links though.


----------



## kaos12 (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anyone know where to purchase an oem bracelet or an excellent one from somewhere else?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1133834 (Dec 14, 2016)

playinwittime said:


> I don't want to rain on your parade, but the build quality is considerably under Omegas. I have a few of both models to say that. Having said that though, the Sub is way above its pricepoint, looks great and is quite a "strap monster". It is a wonderful piece and I celebrate your choosing and receiving such an excellent watch.


I agree.

I've had three Glycine's and they are superb watches without a doubt but nowhere near Omega, and if i were to pitch them next to a Swatch Group brand i'd say Longines.

Congrats on the purchase though it's a fine watch and i'm jealous as i've always toyed with the idea of buying one but my watch fund is bone dry!


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

Iguanasell.com has them but prepare yourself for a shock...


kaos12 said:


> Does anyone know where to purchase an oem bracelet or an excellent one from somewhere else?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaos12 (Feb 24, 2014)

I've seen $200 prices in internet searches which seems a little ridiculous.


mike0023 said:


> Iguanasell.com has them but prepare yourself for a shock...


Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

kaos12 said:


> I've seen $200 prices in internet searches which seems a little ridiculous.


Might as well just buy another combat sub, this time on a bracelet instead of a strap.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't forget to try it on a vintage leather rallye strap and check out a Shark Mesh from Ebay GOODCHEAPMAN...it will look amazing on mesh. Very versatile watch and a classic look. I think Glycine is as good as the best watches that are more advertised. I have a Golden Eye and an Airman 17 46mm GMT and it's more fun to wear than any big name I ever owned.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

I have 2 combat subs and have been very happy with the quality. Lots of bang for the buck. Massdrop has them up regularly for a decent price.


----------



## kaos12 (Feb 24, 2014)

jarlleif said:


> Might as well just buy another combat sub, this time on a bracelet instead of a strap.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Lmao Sad thing is you're probably right. Why spend 2-3 hundred on a bracelet when that's fairly close to a watch.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## mwillems (Dec 31, 2017)

WillHarris2306 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I've had three Glycine's and they are superb watches without a doubt but nowhere near Omega, and if i were to pitch them next to a Swatch Group brand i'd say Longines.
> 
> Congrats on the purchase though it's a fine watch and i'm jealous as i've always toyed with the idea of buying one but my watch fund is bone dry!


Mmm... I'm less sure the difference is all that great. My reference is the Rolex day-date I wore for ten years, and the glycine compares well. That's not to say it's the same overall, what with a 2824-2, but on the outside, and the dial: superb.


----------



## mwillems (Dec 31, 2017)

It has rapidly become my daily watch. Still loving it!


----------



## petesavva (Sep 17, 2013)

That's a really nice watch! I'm becoming a Glycine fan more every day!


----------

